# Help Needed in So CA



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:IRVN.A087891

A senior Maltese was surrendered to a shelter in California when the owner went into a nursing home. A family friend reached out to Mary Palmer, but NMR doesn't have anyone in that area to help. 

AMAR or others - anyone available? You may want to contact Mary for additional information.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been in contact with a lady willing to pull, but need a foster home. Working on it.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Just got back from vacation. The link doesn't work anymore. Any update?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Gigi, Welcome back. We actually have him. The gal that contacted me agreed to foster. His name is Hank.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the update Eddie.


----------

